# Have a GPS? Tell me about it!



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you like it or not?  Which model is it?  I'm just starting to investigate them and wondered what you think of them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Garmin, I think it's the C230. I love the thing. I don't use it all the time, but when I go somewhere I am not familiar with, it's very handy. We took it with us when we went to Sonoma last year, and it was great to have in the rental car.... Much easier than consulting a map all the time.

Mine is an older/discontinued model, I bought it refurbished from Buy.com last year. Unless you have very specific needs, like you want it to fit in your pocket, it shouldn't cost more than $100 or so. Mine came with the maps (USA only) pre-installed. Some places will try to charge you to install the maps, don't fall for it.

Once you have it, there are no additional charges, unless you want to update/install new maps, or if you want realtime traffic (monthly fee).


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Garmin Nuvi 750. I got it for my husband for Christmas to replace a Michellin that was more problem than help. The Garmin, on the other hand, is wonderful. I like it because it tells you the name of the street or exit you will be taking instead of just "turn right in 200 feet". I would recommend it to anyone. It makes going too new places much easier.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a Garmin Nuvi 650 (I think) and LOVE it. We use it all the time. Not only is it great for getting to a particular destination, we use it when we aren't familiar with restaraunts, stores etc in a particular area. Occassionally we have a bit of trouble because it won't have a newer road listed yet (and we have the latest maps downloaded). I got mine at Amazon when it was a daily deal and paid around $120??


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Garmin StreetPilot 340 and I love it. It has only steered me wrong once.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't remember the model numbers but my dad has a Garmin and I have a Tomtom. For the most part they seem to work about the same and have the same features. We're happy with them. I love that you can enter an address and go straight there. 

If you're interested in the Tomtom, I can get the model number of mine when I get home.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My boyfriend has a Garmin Nuvi something.  Not sure of the actual number.  I was not convinced I would like it for the simple reason I hate all the cords hanging down and something smudging up my window.  I know, silly reasons.  What can I say.  We used it when we moved my daughter to Ashville, NC back in November and it was awesome.  It helped us find her apartment, restuarants, our hotel.  The next day I was able to use it to find and write down directions to the DMV, the college, Wal-Mart.  It's definitely nice and I am now convinced, smudged windshield and all.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a TomTom that's a few years old.  DH just got a Garmin at Sam's - the Nuvi 205W I think, based on the price on Sam's site (it's in his van or I could check).  He likes it much better.  The TomTom was fine but the display on the Garmin is much brighter & better, plus it's a little smaller even though the screen is as big if not bigger.  Just newer, better technology, plus the Garmin had a few features he liked over the TomTom when he decided to replace it.  We used it going to Atlanta last weekend - we knew where we were going, but he was testing it out anyway.  I do wish sometimes we'd just gotten a built-in one with the van, but he hadn't seen real good reports on it so we're stuck with the wires.    I used the Ford GPS in my daughter's Edge when I was visiting her in CA last year & did like it (didn't do much more that ask it how to get "home" a few times, but it worked).


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

Garmin Nuvi 660 here and love it. get the beanbag thing to hold it instead of suctioning it onto the windshield


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Garmin nuvi 265 for the car, and a Garmin eTrex Venture HC for off-road navigation (I'm a geocacher). Both work very well and I'd recommend them to friends. I'm perfectly happy with the nuvi, but I wish I'd bought the Venture model that accepts SD cards.

I tend to give the units a real workout, swapping databases in and out of memory every few days.

Mike


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> Garmin Nuvi 660 here and love it. get the beanbag thing to hold it instead of suctioning it onto the windshield


I've looked at the beanbags. Do they move around or do they pretty much stay put?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 350. It accepts SD cards, I have the Europe atlas, it came on a SD card, though I need to update that before we go to Finland this summer.

We use a beanbag. I found the suction cup unreliable (I'm willing to agree it could be user error) but in California and at least one other state it is illegal to attach them to the winshield, so we needed the beanbag for our sojourns in San Diego. It's easy to move the beanbag from car to car (we have several.)

I like the Garmin a lot. At the time we got it, it was one of the few in its price range to use Text to Speech to give actual street names when giving directions, i.e., "Turn right on Lee St" instead of "Turn right in .2 miles". I think most of them do that now, though I haven't researched since we have ours.

We call ours "The Hussy" and I'm quite sure it's saved our marriage if not my husband's life.....

Betsy


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Magellan (not sure about the exact model). Touch screen, clear voice, shows you on the map where all the gas stations, restaurants and banks are automatically but you can also search by place. I absolutely love it, the only thing is that it doesn't account for construction work, so if I'm driving it may unknowingly lead me to a road or freeway where construction is being done. But if I change direction it quickly recognizes where I am and tells me how to get to my destination from there.

My mom and stepdad have one also, and they took it with them on their 10th anniversary trip to Yosemite... that was a year ago and I bet they'd STILL be lost somewhere in the woods if they didn't have Sally to guide them!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

We also have the bean bag for our Garmin (mentioned in previous post).  We live in California so it is the law, but honestly I like it better.  The bean bag has never moved and we have used it in multiple cars and our motorhome.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a Magellan and my DH has a Garmin (not sure of the model numbers) and we both like them. Both of us travel for work and they are great for that. So far, both have given us great driving directions.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> We also have the bean bag for our Garmin (mentioned in previous post).


I have one of those, also. I've lost track of how many times I've gone around a corner and had the GPSr go flying across the car. And I don't corner that fast. I'd prefer the windshield mount if I could get Garmin closer and more conveniently seen.

Mike


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a Magellan named Becky and she has guided us on numerous trips. DH will not travel anywhere without her but I am still at the not trusting her completely stage of the relationship (I still insist on taking paper maps too!). He also takes great delight in NOT taking her directions sometimes just to hear her say "recalculating route" and to see where she re-routes us to.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't own one since we don't live on the road system and know every possible street, but I've very much appreciated the GPS systems in rental cars when traveling. I found Magellan very easy and stress free to use when we were in Florida for a funeral with no time to get lost.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> though I need to update that before we go to Finland this summer.


Hi Betsy, I am really interested in your trip to Finland. My husband is Finnish thru and thru. We would like to travel there when we retire. How long do you plan to be gone? I hope you will share your experiences and photos.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have -- or should I say had -- an ancient Garmin. I don't even know where it is right now. I remember it cost a bundle and the maps came on CDs that also cost a bundle. We used it alot on our trip to Norway in 2005 and that was about it. Now my husband uses the GPS in his iPhone to get us where we're going.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I have one of those, also. I've lost track of how many times I've gone around a corner and had the GPSr go flying across the car. And I don't corner that fast.


Un huh.  "that fast" is a relative thing.  My husband, the former street racer, corners pretty darn fast and we don't have much of a problem with the bean bag moving...more of a problem with bumps and the bean bag gradually working it's way off. Of course, the dashes on the cars we have our sort of pebbled, too, so it may grip better.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Hi Betsy, I am really interested in your trip to Finland. My husband is Finnish thru and thru. We would like to travel there when we retire. How long do you plan to be gone? I hope you will share your experiences and photos.


Was your husband born in Finland? We're going to be gone about 2 1/2 weeks, almost two of that in Finland, with side trips to Estonia, St Petersburg and finishing in London for a few days. My husband's family had a Finnish exchange student many, many, many, many, many years ago and they've stayed in contact. We are going to visit her, my sister-in-law is also going over.

Here's the hotel we're going to stay in for a few days in Outi's home town Heinola:

I'll post pics in my travel blog and post some here. Planning on bringing my netbook along.

Betsy


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> I've looked at the beanbags. Do they move around or do they pretty much stay put?


they really stay put. I am really much happier with it. In the summer, the suction cup kept coming off


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

Betsy,

We have always wanted to visit Finland.  We are reps for Tulikivi which is from Filand so we deal with them often but have never visited there


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To my previous post, I'd like to add that we use ours a LOT.  I use it even if we know or think we know where we're going.  We've learned new routes to places we already knew, occasionally a better route, and if we ever make a wrong turn, "The Hussy" always knows where we are and how to get on track again.

I also like the feature that tells us whether there's a gas station or a restaurant nearby.  Not always right, but right often enough to have really helped.  We found a great breakfast place south of Phoenix with it one time.

My husband has a great map in his head for the local area or anywhere we've ever driven once, but if we make a wrong turn or (as they have in the Washington, DC area) have built new roads, the GPS really helps!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> Betsy,
> 
> We have always wanted to visit Finland. We are reps for Tulikivi which is from Filand so we deal with them often but have never visited there


I'll post some reports in Not Quite Kindle while we're on the road.

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought a Navigon last year at Staples (brand didn't matter to me as much as price -- I was waiting until I could find one under $100), and love it.  I don't use it that often, mainly vacations, but it's been a great resource on our trips.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

I received a Magellan for Mothers Day.  Best gift ever!  It's so intuitive, majorly simple to use.  Ours is named Lola (from the movie RV, I think).  We took it to Canada last year for vacation and it was awesome.

I had no idea the windshield suction thingie was illegal in some states.  Hmmm.  Our suction cup wasn't sticking so well in the summer heat.  So I have mine sitting in my ashtray.  It's the perfect spot for me, the cord is out of the way and I can just glance down at it.  But I really don't look at it much.  I tend to just listen and respond to the sound cues.

Our model was under $100.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Both of our cars have built-in navigation and I have to say I prefer the Honda version over the Lexus version.  Go figure.

The one in my car (Honda) is called Veronica.  We love Veronica!  She helps us find restaurants, gas stations, museums, In n Out, Disneyland, etc.  Locally I never thought I'd use Veronica but when there's traffic it's so easy to spy out alternative routes and the best thing of all (if you have kids), it shows how long until you reach your destination.  So now instead of hearing over and over, "How much longer?" the kids can look at the screen and see for themselves.

We were in Seattle last summer walking around holding a map.  I wish we'd had a portable GPS to carry with us because I hadn't used a map in many years.  The map doesn't talk to you or tell you where everything is or have nearly the information that Veronica has.  So for that reason I wish ours weren't built into our cars but otherwise, love GPS!!!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Garmins seem to be the most popular, followed by TomTom.  I recently bought a Curtis, they were clearing it out, it cost me $40 (regular price over $130).  I'm happy with it, does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> We were in Seattle last summer walking around holding a map. I wish we'd had a portable GPS to carry with us because I hadn't used a map in many years. The map doesn't talk to you or tell you where everything is or have nearly the information that Veronica has. So for that reason I wish ours weren't built into our cars but otherwise, love GPS!!!


Just remember, your GPS has to be able to triangulate in order to work and sometimes those tall buildings can block the satellites. DH was in Seattle last year with a friend and came out of a parking garage and could not get the GPS to triangulate until they moved out away from some buildings and by that time they had gone blocks past where they were supposed to be!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> ... and the best thing of all (if you have kids), it shows how long until you reach your destination. So now instead of hearing over and over, "How much longer?" the kids can look at the screen and see for themselves.


Oh this is a nice feature! I'm so sick of that question, along with the 4 year accusing me of 'never getting it right'.

Thanks everyone for your feedback! I think I'll be looking for a Garmin, I just need to narrow down the features to look for.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

We have two garmins, one for the boat and one for the car.  They are both old and discontinued.  I can't remember what the model is for the boat, but the car is a street pilot and I really like it because it can also use 2 AA batteries and does not need to be hooked up to the cigarette lighter in the car.  

My FIL has a garmin that requires to be hooked up to recharged the battery.  He had issue with the battery not holding a charge (turns out because BIL wasn't sitting it in the cradle correctly when he borrowed it) and they had to order a battery from garmin and actually solder the battery into the garmin.  FIL ended up getting a new one and giving BIL the other one.  FIL has updated his several times with the new maps.  They constantly travel and have use for the updated maps.

We don't car travel as much and  have not updated ours.  I would love to upgrade to one that tells you the name of the road to turn  instead of "turn right in .5 miles" but I really like having the option of using regular batteries.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

GPS is rapidly declining in price and very affordable these days.  And I think its a great tool for someone who has no sense of direction, like me for exapmple.  

Buy one and your whole family can use it whenever its needed.


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

If I need GPS I just use the one that came with my cell phone but my son got a Garmin (not sure of the model number) for Christmas and it is awesome.  Very easy to use and extremely user friendly.  Along with the feature of telling you what road to turn on (it talks) it will also put on the screen how fast you are going.  It's very easy to move from car to car and has a good size screen so that it is easy to see.  I like it much better than the navigation system my husband has in his car.  The other thing you might want to look at is the home shopping channels such as HSN or QVC.  I know a lot of times they will put the navigation systems on what they call easy pay (payment plans).  Pretty handy for some of the pricier items.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our Garmin Nuvi 350 (Harvey made a link in my earlier post)  will not only tell you how fast you are going, but will keep track of what your top speed was on a given trip, or cumulatively if you don't reset it.  Soon after we got ours, we used it to a meeting in Maryland (we live in VA), and I read on the way so I wasn't much paying attention.  I was showing the trip report function to one of our friends when I noticed the top speed was 91 MPH!  "When were you going 91 MPH?"  My husband and his friends snickered....

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "The Hussy"
> 
> Betsy


Okay, I spit my tea when I read that this morning. I love it. That woman gets on my nerves to no end. So she now has a new name thanks to Betsy. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL

The name on the voice on ours is "Karen".  Karan is my husband's ex-wife's name.  I had to think of something else to call the voice and "The Hussy" came to mind (not to say the ex is a hussy, she's nice but that doesn't mean I want to have "Karen" telling me what to do).  The grandkids call theirs "The Magic Conch" after a magic conch in a Sponge Bob episode that gave orders that Sponge Bob and his cohorts had to obey.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL
> 
> The name on the voice on ours is "Karen". Karan is my husband's ex-wife's name. I had to think of something else to call the voice and "The Hussy" came to mind (not to say the ex is a hussy, she's nice but that doesn't mean I want to have "Karen" telling me what to do). The grandkids call theirs "The Magic Conch" after a magic conch in a Sponge Bob episode that gave orders that Sponge Bob and his cohorts had to obey.
> 
> Betsy


And there are people who make fun of us for naming our Kindles....  

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And there are people who make fun of us for naming our Kindles....
> 
> L


Not recently. I've been keeping a low profile on the subject. 

Mike


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm the new owner of a Garmin 265wt  Thanks all for your input!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, hope you like it. I got some cheap model but $47, it's worth it and it does what it's supposed to do!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the 265T, the non-widescreen version and like it a lot.

Mike


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Kind said:


> Cool, hope you like it. I got some cheap model but $47, it's worth it and it does what it's supposed to do!!


YOu can get some pretty cool navigational systems out of china/HK for under a 100, so yea, I believe it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, and the best thing about mine is that you can hack it and install better maps such as Garmin's.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't know which model it is....but my best friends GPS system tried to direct us over a cliff and into a lake once!  we don't use it anymore!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Don't know which model it is....but my best friends GPS system tried to direct us over a cliff and into a lake once!  we don't use it anymore!


Well, sometimes the database is incorrect. Even if you have a 99.999% accurate map, there will still be errors occasionally. I was out geocaching a few weeks ago in Austin, and the Garmin nuvi kept insisting I turn off of the highway onto a residential road that didn't exist. I checked satellite photos, and there as a faint trace as if some trees or a trail had been hacked out in preparation for a road to be made, though. And yesterday I was driving down a secondary road in the country and the car icon showed I was off of the road for a while, when I wasn't (this has happened several times).

A GPSr (GPS receiver) isn't a substitute for good judgement, heh. 

"The map is not the territory." (Korzybski). Literally, in this case.

Mike


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

pomlover2586 said:


> Don't know which model it is....but my best friends GPS system tried to direct us over a cliff and into a lake once!  we don't use it anymore!


Yes, as my brother told me, "The GPS is great, but you still need to use the windshield."


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom and her husband have a GPS.  I gave her my address so she could program it in.  She then asked me to go ahead and give her directions.  I did.  I got 5 phone calls, one for every turn they had to make, while en route asking me to clarify the directions.  As I was reiterating what I had wrote down for her I could hear the GPS in the background saying the same thing.   
deb


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> Garmin Nuvi 660 here and love it. get the beanbag thing to hold it instead of suctioning it onto the windshield


I bought the Garmin 660 last year and I love it and use it a lot. Last winter I was at a restaurant and couldn't remember what time a nearby grocery store was going to close. I found the phone number on my Garmin. Another time I wasn't at home and I needed a phone number to call in a food order at Ruby Tuesday's. I looked up the number on my Garmin.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> I have a Garmin StreetPilot 340 and I love it. It has only steered me wrong once.


*This is the one we have as well....I just love it. Her name is Karen , actually it's the female Aussie's voice name. I don't like the suction cup option since it's distracting to me, not to mention a bugger for me to get off of the windshield so we bought a sort of "alien" tripod foot thingy from Amazon. It's weighted enough that the GPS won't fly around and it's been tested twice when we had to jam on the brakes to avoid accidents. If it shifted a 1/2 inch, that was a lot.*


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like  Garmin....but I wish their numbering system made more sense!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

If this helps, here are the ten top-selling GPS's on Amazon right now.


Electronics: GPS

#1#2#3#4#5#6#7#8#9#10







 *$226.91*

Garmin nÃ¼vi 760 4.3-Inch Widescreen Bluetooth Portable GPS Automobile N...*$157.91*
Garmin nÃ¼vi 360 3.5-Inch Bluetooth Portable GPS Navigator with Text-To-...*$190.59*
Garmin nÃ¼vi 255W 4.3-Inch Widescreen Portable GPS Navigator*Too low to display*
Garmin nÃ¼vi 265WT 4.3-Inch Widescreen Bluetooth Portable GPS Navigator*$137.68*
Garmin nÃ¼vi 270 3.5-Inch Portable GPS Navigator*$99.99*

TomTom ONE XL-S 4.3-Inch Widescreen Bluetooth Portable GPS Navigator wit...*Too low to display*
Garmin nÃ¼vi 260W 4.3-Inch Widescreen Portable GPS Navigator*$133.44*
Garmin nÃ¼vi 260 3.5-Inch Portable GPS Navigator*Too low to display*
TomTom ONE 125 3.5-Inch Portable GPS Navigator*Too low to display*
Garmin nÃ¼vi 755T 4.3-Inch Widescreen Portable GPS Navigator


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

See!! I can't figure out which is better the 760 or the 265. The 265 definitely seems better than the 270. 

They could have made it a lot easier!!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm enjoying the 265wt  Pretty soon the newness will wear off and I'll quit using it to tell me how to get to Target, where I've been going almost weekly for the last 4 years. And connecting my phone via bluetooth to it doesn't sound like I'm talking in a toilet according to my hubby.

But just as with every other electronic device that enters our house, I.....must.....accessorize  I already had this holder that I was using for my cell phone, it also works really well with this GPS. Bracketron PHV-202-BL Grip-iT GPS and Mobile Device Holder (Black) It comes with a case, but I'm going to need to make a new one because this one is really dull. I'm also considering ordering Boxwave anti-glare screen protection, since I'm very pleased with the one I have for my Kindle.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

My Garmin 660  pronounces my street in a funny way. It should be pronounced Spike Nard. It is one word. The way the Garmin says it is ***** a Nard

I love my 660 and get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Pretty soon the newness will wear off and I'll quit using it to tell me how to get to Target, where I've been going almost weekly for the last 4 years.


I still sometimes turn it on when I go places I know how to get to just to get a feel for how it does the routing. I've been trying various combinations of routing option.

Mike


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A while back, I was really puzzled with some bizarre instructions my Nuvi was giving me - - routing me way out of my way, to get on a passenger ferry, and other strange directions. Finally I realized that I had somehow put it in "pedestrian" mode. That'll result in wildly different directions!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I don't like the suction cup option since it's distracting to me, not to mention a bugger for me to get off of the windshield so we bought a sort of "alien" tripod foot thingy from Amazon. It's weighted enough that the GPS won't fly around and it's been tested twice when we had to jam on the brakes to avoid accidents. If it shifted a 1/2 inch, that was a lot.*


Where did you get said alien tripod thingy? I too am not enamored of the suction cup to the windshield method. . .just too hard to take it off and then it leaves funny rings on the glass that annoy me. . . .I'd be interested in a dashboard solution. . . .

BTW, I have a TomTom One XL. . . .very useful and, let's face it, pretty cool. . . .

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Where did you get said alien tripod thingy? I too am not enamored of the suction cup to the windshield method. . .just too hard to take it off and then it leaves funny rings on the glass that annoy me. . . .I'd be interested in a dashboard solution. . . .
> 
> BTW, I have a TomTom One XL. . . .very useful and, let's face it, pretty cool. . . .
> 
> Ann


*Ann, this is what we have. It's only compatible with the Garmin that I have but it'll give you an idea and maybe you could find something similar to it...








*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks. . . .I'll check around. . . .

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*You're welcome. It's a great gadget if it could be called that. The "legs" are pliable and the feet themselves are weighted. DH was a little hesitant about it working but the first time we had to avoid a crash, it held up as advertised *


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Ann, this is what we have. It's only compatible with the Garmin that I have but it'll give you an idea and maybe you could find something similar to it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks scary!! Does it hurt?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> That thing looks scary!! Does it hurt?


*LOL...no, not painful at all. I guess it would have been had it moved when we avoided the crash *


----------



## TCLuvs2read (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello All! I am a first timer here. I am sooo stoked, I get my very first Kindle tomorrow. My day will go so slow waiting to get home from work. I was looking around the kindleboards and spotted this post. My husband and I own a GPS, it is a handheld Magellan Explorist 500. We have owned it for about a year now and have no complaints on it. We use it for geocaching. If you have never tried geocaching you need to give it a try. We love it! Go to www.geocaching.com and see what you are missing. 

TC


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello TC.  Glad you're here.  Please take a minute and go to Introductions and Welcomes and introduce yourself there so that everyone can say hello.
deb


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Avalon3 #888 said:


> pronounces my street in a funny way. It should be pronounced Spike Nard. It is one word. The way the Garmin says it is ***** a Nard
> 
> I love my 660 and get a lot of use out of it.


where I live there is a street that is County Rd 39/Sunrise Hwy/POW MIA --- and it reads it like the words -- took me a bit to figure out what the heck it was saying -- sorry to write it that way but it is one of those roads that the name changes back and forth from the 3 names - weird huh?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Hello TC. Glad you're here. Please take a minute and go to Introductions and Welcomes and introduce yourself there so that everyone can say hello.
> deb


*And maybe talk about geocaching there...I have heard about it but I don't know of anyone who does it.*


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

WE have a Garmin StreetPilot 330 and love it.  My sisters and I used it to find Viscaya in Miami and kept seeing signs for Chihuly at the Fairchild.  We punched in Fairchild and it was close by.  It turned out to be a botanical garden not far from where we were.  Needless to say we have found some really neat resturants and other attractions using it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

TCLuvs2read said:


> We use it for geocaching.


I'm an avid geocacher, also. I got my brother hooked (it didn't take much).

Mike


----------



## TCLuvs2read (Apr 5, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *And maybe talk about geocaching there...I have heard about it but I don't know of anyone who does it.*


I am sorry. I did go to Introductions. I saw this post about GPS and just wanted to share what kind we have and what we use it for.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

TCLuvs2read said:


> I am sorry. I did go to Introductions. I saw this post about GPS and just wanted to share what kind we have and what we use it for.


*Apologies not necessary. Maybe you could start a thread about it.*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree about starting a thread about it.  I've seen others mentioning geocaching here and there, but I have no idea what it is.  It sounds interesting, and I would love to read more about it.  
deb


----------



## PolarBZ (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the Garmin Colorado 400t and I love it for geocaching. We have over 400 finds and just finally found our 200th in Montana.


----------



## TCLuvs2read (Apr 5, 2009)

Geocaching!
I will start a thread on this subject this weekend if no one does before I get a chance. It is a great outdoor activity to do with family. 

TCluvs2read


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

TCLuvs2read said:


> Geocaching!
> I will start a thread on this subject this weekend if no one does before I get a chance. It is a great outdoor activity to do with family.
> 
> TCluvs2read


*One was already started TC...please jump in with your stories. I'm finding it pretty fascinating and I'm sure DD and DH would love to give it a try.*


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's the Geocaching thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6460.0.html


----------

